# NE Kansas 2019



## G.K. (Apr 6, 2019)

Went out yesterday and today. Haven't found any yet. I did find these posers though. Does anyone know if these typically always grow up before the real ones? And is anyone else in NEK finding anything yet?


----------



## j12goose (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## j12goose (Nov 25, 2017)

I usually do find false morels earlier, but as you can see in the pic above, at least one time they grew together.


----------



## G.K. (Apr 6, 2019)

j12goose said:


> I usually do find false morels earlier, but as you can see in the pic above, at least one time they grew together.


Good to know, thanks.


----------

